# 1979 Timex, for sale.



## L.M.watches (Jul 13, 2015)

Please read the rules BEFORE posting, this is not a free selling place.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the watch forum I think you will fine the rules of the forum link helpful with a introduction would be nice cheers Andy (iceblue)

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/74414-forum-terms-rules/


----------

